# tomcat deutsch starten



## franzy (5. Jun 2009)

hallo,

ich habe unter linux den tomcat installiert. jetzt startet der immer im englisches modus. ich kenne mich nicht so gut mit linux aus und weiß auch gar nicht was ich jetzt suchen soll. was muss ich machen bzw. ich werd ja wahrscheinlich was in startup.sh schreiben müssen. nur was?

vielen dank und grüße


----------



## maki (5. Jun 2009)

tomcat gibt es nur in einer Sprache, Java.

Was genau willst du denn auf deutsch?


----------



## franzy (5. Jun 2009)

hallo,

z.b das datum in den logfiles ist enfglisch und die umlaute werden nicht dargestellt.

gruß


----------



## Noctarius (5. Jun 2009)

Was für Umlaute? Oo


----------



## franzy (5. Jun 2009)

ü, ö etc


----------



## maki (5. Jun 2009)

> z.b das datum in den logfiles ist enfglisch


Bist du auf ein bestimmtes Format angewiesen?
Wenn du die loakle für die VM umstelltst, sollte das wohl reichen.



> und die umlaute werden nicht dargestellt.


Wo denn und was denn genau?
Im Javaquelltext sollten übrigens nie Umlaute stehen.


----------



## franzy (5. Jun 2009)

ober hab ich es schon gesagt. im logfile werden die umlaute nicht dargestellt. das heißt wenn ich aus meiner java app folgendes ins logfile schreibe "hallo, das ist für dich". dann steht da im logfile "hallo das ist f?r dich". ich brauche das format auch weil ich eine email über den server versende. ist das ganze nicht auf deutsch umgestellt erhalte ich dort auch die ganzen ? wenn ein ü,ö,ä usw. vorhanden sind.


----------



## maki (5. Jun 2009)

Die locale wird über den parameter user.locale gesteuert, d.h. du müsstest deinen JAVA_OPTS das hier mitgeben:

```
-Duser.language=de
```
Ob dann die ? verschwinden ist alles andere als sicher, welches encoding hast du denn für die Sourcen und  Binaries verwendet?
Ausserdem hängt es dann noch vom Editor ab, wie Sonderzeichen dargestellt werden


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jun 2009)

Es ging aber auch ums Datum, da würde user.language nicht genügen, dafür muss man das ganze Locale umsetzen.


----------

